# What would you charge?



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Rough square feet is 2,800 for plowing.

Sidewalk is about 450 feet.

Pretty easy to plow and place the snow.

Sidewalk is done at the end of the storm one pass down, one pass up.

Time wise about 1 1/2 hours to plow and sidewalk about 20 minutes.

What would you charge for every 3 inches?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Is my post ghosted?

Can anyone else see it, or is it the picture -(is it blank?)


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

The post is fine. No one wants to comment on pricing because everyone else will just in and tell him why he's wrong. Just charge him close to what your hourly rate is x2.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Looking at the picture*

Do you mean 28,000 square feet? If so, depending on the size of plow you are using I don't think you would need more than an hour to plow unless you need to move the snow to certain areas. If they allow you to pre-treat you will speed up your plow time as well.

Depending on how you are clearing the sidewalk that time could vary. Hand shoveling will be a longest time period. Using something like a Snowcaster shovel will significantly speed your production up. Hand shoveling could take up to a labor hour assuming your walk is 450 long by 4 feet wide. Using a Snowcaster shovel your time to complete the same walk would be around .3 hours.

Deicing requirements should not take any more than 400 pounds of material for that square footage give or take a little based on the conditions at the time of the application.

Bidding snow jobs does not have to be hard. Let us put our 33 years of experience to work for you. We make it simple.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

idk, 650.00 per push.. That looks like a royal PITA. but then again I get 120-175.00 for driveways in my area. I dont really know i would have to look at it in person, but that seems somewhat in the range maybe a little more?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

300 up to 4'' add 75 every inch over 4''


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*I got it*

I got the contract.

My bid was:

For plowing and the sidewalk

1-3 $450
4-6 $575
7-9 $700
10-12 $825

And $250 for every 3 inches over 12.

Salting is at their request and $150 per application.

If needed a dumptruck and loader is $175 a hour for each one.

And I don't do sidewalks with shovels, just snowblowers.

Now we just need some Snow!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow! Good Job. I would have been 1/2 that. Just goes to show the varience in pricing depending on your Region.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Wilnip;1536165 said:


> The post is fine. No one wants to comment on pricing because everyone else will just in and tell him why he's wrong. Just charge him close to what your hourly rate is x2.


LOL nothing worse than a critic.

But then again, you can learn from them.

All the new guys that are just starting out and come here can get a good idea of what prices are so they don't lowball and drive down prices.

I know every area is different in pricing and what I may get in my area someone else might make more or less in another.

I know what I want to make and someone else saying I'm bidding too low or too high really doesn't matter.

What matters in the end do you get the contract and do you make money off it after your expensives are paid.

That is the real factor in any job regardless of what anyone else says.

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and let it snow, snow, snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Raymond S.;1536900. I would have been 1/2 that. Just goes to show the varience in pricing depending on your Region.[/QUOTE said:


> Me too, or less


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, did you get it?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on getting the contract MS, I just hope no one in your area is on this site or you won't have it next year after posting your prices. Have a good season.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Wilnip;1539046 said:


> Congrats on getting the contract MS, I just hope no one in your area is on this site or you won't have it next year after posting your prices. Have a good season.


Well I'm sure there are some that can do it for a bit less.

But it is not about the price, but the quality of service.

And while I may be small, my quality of service is high.

Everyone who has contracted with me, keeps me because of that quality.

And that in the end is what it is all about.

Quality, a timely job and happy clients that keep hiring you year after year.

Have a Merry Christmas

p.s. 
Almost forgot, no markings, no road names, no property name, can a person still find it, maybe but it well be hard.
And all my contracts are 2 year contracts. Give me 2 years with someone and they never let me go.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If that's what 2,800 sq' look like most of my lots are smaller then I thought.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1539237 said:


> p.s.
> Almost forgot, no markings, no road names, no property name, can a person still find it, maybe but it well be hard.
> And all my contracts are 2 year contracts. Give me 2 years with someone and they never let me go.


well hate to bust you bubble all you have to do track the photo I found it Im from missouri I wont tell but so you know I know address number is _ _ 5

Doesnt matter if its 2 yr contract cheaper price come in TThe owner can drop you He could use a reason he didnt like your service

Good luck this season


----------

